# very heavily rusted rims



## rollfaster (Oct 15, 2013)

looking for a product that might bust up some layered rust.wd-40 with 0000 stell wool wont touch it,orkrud kutter with brass bristle brushes.this rust is thick.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 15, 2013)

evaporust will take it to clean, bare metal.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 15, 2013)

*Evaporites*

Where do you get it? Trying a long vinegar soak now.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 15, 2013)

By the time the vinegar has soaked long enough to do the job, it may compromise the already compromised metal. I get evaporust at Murray's (o'reillys). Most auto stores should have it though.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 15, 2013)

*Ok*

I'll hit oreillys in the morning.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 15, 2013)

Ive used both but.. wood bleach oxalic acid. I think buy far did the best job so far on heavy or light rust!!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 16, 2013)

I agree with GOLDENGREEK the OXALIC ACID ( wood bleach) does an amazing job removing heavily rusted chrome. It will bring the heavily pitted areas down to bare metal bit will not eat the chrome. Beware it will damage the painted surfaces on frames and fenders.
Mix it with warm water and let it soak. There is a post here under the "restoration tips" tab I believe. 
Mixture of the white crystals is mentioned in that post.

I had tested on a fender that was a candidate for the scrap bin and very frustrating that I couldn't budge the rust and I was amazed.
You can get the white tub of the wood bleach and the paint stores. Sherwin Williams is where I got mine if I remember right.

You would also need to wear gloves and find a tub to soak the parts in. I also have a water heater pan I use for the soaking of larger items.







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duck (Oct 16, 2013)

Evaporust will impart a black finish to whatever you treat with it. The finish is black oxide, it's intended to deter further rust for a while after treatment. Might as well use acid if the B/O finish isn't wanted- it'll save you quite a bit of $.


----------

